# No winter training



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Last winter I came down with neuralgia I wouldn't curse my worst enemy with this. We finally found peppermint oil to work to take the pain away but I could hardly be outside and when I was I had to have my face covered to protect it from the cold. I was hoping that it was a one time thing and this winter it would be better. No such luck she back with a vengeance. I can not be outside for long at all so poor Jige is going with just throwing bumpers the yard. I did promise the first day we have no wind and it is warm like 35 and up I will take to a field and we will do some marks. I don't think he understood too well cause he looks at me everyday like I am the meanest person in the world. I was going to train and go for our upland in March but I don't see that happening now.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You should consider a little winter vacation. We've been blessed/cursed with extra warm temps this week in the South - 79 here today.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Hope you feel better. Sounds like you and Jige need better weather.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Darn! Is there anything you could wear on your face that wouldn't bother that nerve? We have wolf ruffs on our down coats because it doesn't hurt our skin like fleece or nylon or any non-animal product will. Or better yet some beaver? Beaver is super soft on your skin and will do a fabulous job of protecting your skin. Wind and cold is no fun especially when you have a problem with that nerve.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I have a bomber hat with rabbit lining but it doesn't cover my cheeks and once those get cold the pain comes on. I bought a face mask but even though it said for extreme weather I had the pain in my face down my neck. I will look into a muff like thing made of beaver sounds like that would be warm and breathable.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

I actually had something like this (the doc diagnosed it as such) and it felt like I had a sunburn when it flared up. Not to mention a lot of pain. It took two years of my life, I know how horrible it is. I'm sorry. I hope that you feel better soon.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

MillionsofPeaches said:


> I actually had something like this (the doc diagnosed it as such) and it felt like I had a sunburn when it flared up. Not to mention a lot of pain. It took two years of my life, I know how horrible it is. I'm sorry. I hope that you feel better soon.



Mine doesn't feel anything like a sunburn it is a very intense pain that feels like a knife cutting into my face. The pain radiates down my neck into my arm up into the back of my head. Before we found the peppermint oil I considered suicide it was that horrible I couldn't stand or sit I couldn't think to talk all I wanted was for the pain to go away. Now I carry peppermint oil with me I have it in my pants pocket, jacket pocket bed stand my sister has one at work I have one in my tote with my art when I set up at vendor shows. I am not without it. This wind and cold is very hard on me.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

You know I don't think beaver or any other kind of fur is going to help. I'd hate to see you spend the money for no gain. I'm really sorry. I hope it gets better.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

I am going to try it wont cost anything as I have a friend that traps beaver and my son will tan the hide for me and another friend that sews that will help make a scarf type face cover. Only a little time.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I'd flip the fur on the inside against your skin. Maybe had the guard hairs removed from the beaver. I don't know if your friend has the ability to do it themselves, I've never attempted removing guard hairs myself. Up here the native Alaskans used to do beautiful skin sewing, but the last decade or two so we don't see nearly as much nice skin sewing around town. I have a spotted seal skin hat that I know I'd never be able to replace now that nobody is tanning marine mammals in Alaska anymore.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

My son is really good at that type of thing. Blood memory flows through his veins and he does things that most don't know how to do and he does he has taught some around here to do these things. It is a shame that a lot of this art is being forgotten. We have been working just hard on the 3 reservation to re-kindle a lot of the lost and dying art forums.


----------

